# Crypt ID



## James0816 (Oct 9, 2008)

What crypt species is this magnificent specimen? Would love to find a few plants.


----------



## James0816 (Oct 9, 2008)

Noone seems to know eh?


----------



## James0816 (Oct 9, 2008)

*What is this crypt?*

I have a post in the Plant ID section and had no bites. Then I realized that there is a special section for Crypts here.

So if the mods don't mind...let me put a buzz the crypt keepers' ears. Such a stunning looking specimen.

ID This Crypt Please


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It looks like a _C. wendtii_, perhaps the variety called red wendtii.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

+1 HeyPK, is actually really hard to id with just a pic, and thatis a pretty good ppicture! just too many variants and sometime even the same plant look different in different conditions. my guess is red wendtii as well, but the patter in the leaves look like my becketii "petchi" but mine wasnt as reddish... call it a nice healthy red crypt for now


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I have had the petchii variety in the past (or at least that what it was called when I got it), and it didn't have leaves as broad and they tended to have small, tight waves at the edge, rather than the large amplitude waves on the leaves your plant, which are typical of wendtii.










Here is a not very good picture of a red wendtii plant that I had a number of years ago:


----------



## James0816 (Oct 9, 2008)

I have wendtii bronze, green and reds. None come even close to this tiger striped looking guy.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Several of the wendtii varieties are red on the undersides. Here is a picture of C. wendtii 'Mi Oya' by Oliver Knott that shows particularly gorgeous plants. ( I have to give a link; pbase does not allow me to copy the image location.)

http://www.pbase.com/plantella/image/54291453


----------



## Chuukus (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: What is this crypt?*

If you really want an ID plant some in a pot emersed and wait for a spathe. Its pretty much the only way to get a proper identification.


----------



## James0816 (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: What is this crypt?*



Chuukus said:


> If you really want an ID plant some in a pot emersed and wait for a spathe. Its pretty much the only way to get a proper identification.


I would so love to do that...but...it's just a pic of a plant I found. Sry.


----------



## Chuukus (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: What is this crypt?*

Ohh I see, I thought it was your plant. Its soo hard to identify cryptocotynes without a spathe. Maybe some experts can but I cant.

It is a beautifull looking crypt thats for sure!


----------



## FarCanal (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: What is this crypt?*

Just looks like a Wendtii red to me too, but it could be alot of things though, the tiger patterns come and go depending on conditions. Here are some shots looking down into a tank that has my Wendtii, Beckettii and Undulata's. Some tiger patterns are present, that may get more intense or fad away entirely.
 

Without a spathe pic it's impossible to tell for certain.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: What is this crypt?*

you know, my crypt walkerii sort of has that pattern more close to the pc there, google them and see what you find...


----------

